# Arthur Rubinstein vs Vladimir Horowitz



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Who is the best pianist? Rubinstein or Horowitz? I'm curious.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

It's largely a matter of taste but I prefer Horowitz. Hard to say which is "better" from a technical point of view and I'm not really enough of an expert to make an assessment.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

See my previous comments in your other poll attempt. Rubinstein, by a mile.

For surface glitz, Horowitz. For beauty of tone, rubato and emotional penetration of the music, Rubinstein.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

trolling thread


----------

